# Time Machine Macbook via Wifi sur un dur externe de l'iMac?



## plo0m (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

_Tout d'abord, je demande pardon si la question a été abordée, mais j'ai lu pas mal de discussions Time Machine, et ma question spécifique doit être perdue dans les centaines de pages... Donc je crée un post SPECIFIQUE à cette question, qui peut en intéresser plus d'un je pense._

*1. Mon matériel:*
iMac sous 10.6.4
Disque dur externe 2 To connecté à l'iMac en FW800
MacBook Pro sous 10.6.4

*2. Ma question:*
*Est-il possible, via Wifi, d'utiliser le disque connecté à l'iMac pour utiliser Time Machine en continu? *Je souhaite effectuer la sauvegarde Time Machine des DEUX macs sur ce disque externe. Je suis actuellement capable, sur le MacBook Pro et via Wifi, de lire des vidéos hébergées sur un disque connecté en FW800 sur l'iMac. Le MacBook se connecte au dur en passant par l'iMac, qui doit être allumé. Je pense donc qu'il sera possible d'effectuer les sauvegardes horaires de Time Machine sur un tel disque. Ai-je raison?

Merci d'avance, c'est important, sans quoi je serai contraint de connecter le dur au MacBook quotidiennement via FW800 pour que Time Machine effectue sa sauvegarde. En plus d'être assez chiant, je perdrai une partie de l'avantage de Time Machine par rapport au clonage (que j'effectue également, tous les 15 jours environ, pour les deux macs, sur un disque de 500 Go portable en FW800).

_PS: Le dur est un dur classique, pas un dur réseau. J'ignore la différence, mais j'imagine qu'avec un dur réseau, pas besoin que l'iMac soit allumé pour que le MacBook se connecte au dur?_


----------



## edd72 (8 Août 2010)

Tu as essayé de choisir ce disque au niveau de Time Machine sur ton MBP?

Oui un disque réseau est "une machine" indépendante.


----------



## plo0m (8 Août 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse,

Alors oui, en fait, je viens de retrouver un vieux disque dur pour tester (mon nouveau dur n'arrive que dans deux jours). Il s'agit d'un vieux LaCie de 250Go, qui n'a qu'une connectique USB2.

Je l'ai branché sur l'iMac. Je peux y accéder via Wifi depuis le MBP. Mais Time Machine ne le voit pas :-(

Donc j'ai bouquiné, et j'ai trouvé ce tutoriel très intéressant. Je l'ai suivi à la lettre, et magie, le disque est à présent disponible pour Time Machine!!! Actuellement Time Machine effectue une sauvegarde. J'attends pour voir si cela fonctionne, et si c'est "transparent", je ne veux pas que cela fasse tout ramer à cause de la lenteur relative (par rapport à du filaire) du Wifi. Ce qui me surprend, c'est que normalement à la première utilisation, TM demande à effectuer une premiere sauvegarde de tout le dur non? Là il ne m'a rien demandé, il se comporte comme si cette sauvegarde existait déjà.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Le lien vers le tuto que tu indiques n'aboutit nulle part, dommage...

Par ailleurs, il est ici question de réseau, et de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête de ce forum ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau" !!!

---------- Post added at 20h49 ---------- Previous post was at 20h31 ----------

Oups, merci modo 

Le lien fonctionne bien chez moi, quand je clique sur "tutoriel", j'arrive bien ici: 

http://www.viadeo.com/hub/affichefi...umId=00211wqiwar3gkl&threadId=002uufp19xmklo7

Sinon c'est parti, premiere sauvegarde de 140 Go via Wifi. Ca va être long. Environ 500 Mo en 15 minutes... Donc on est parti pour euh flute, 68h... 

Bon euh... Je pense que je vais faire la première en USB2... Cela devrait prendre dans les deux heures et des brouettes, on semble parti sur du 1Go par minute environ.


----------



## Kolanthes (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour

J'aimerais savoir si il existe un logiciel sur mac pour faire des sauvegardes automatiques regulieres sur un disque dur externe wifi qui est formaté en fat32 ou ntfs car ce DD externe ne peut être formaté au format mac, ce n'est pas lisible a partir du port USB de ma TV.

Merci


----------



## plo0m (8 Août 2010)

C'est un peu hors sujet non?




Sinon pour monter, lire et écrire sur un dur PC sur Mac, deux solutions à ma connaissance:

1. NTFSMounter, un programme sur mac qui te permettra de lire et écrire sur le dur. Mais le débit est réputé lent.

2. Formater le dur en Fat 32, mais point de fichiers de plus de 4 Go dessus dans ce cas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2010)

Pour les 2 problèmes, il existe une solution très simple : Time Capsule.


----------



## plo0m (9 Août 2010)

Bien entendu, mais Time Capsule en 2 To, c'est 470 euros.

Un disque dur Storeva de qualité qui ne chauffe pas, en alu, de 2 To, c'est 250 euros...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2010)

La TC fait aussi borne wi-fi.

Et on peut faire plusieurs sauvegardes Time Machine sans partitionner (de toutes façons la TC n'est pas partitionnable) et même mettre d'autres trucs en plus.


----------



## plo0m (9 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La TC fait aussi borne wi-fi.
> 
> Et on peut faire plusieurs sauvegardes Time Machine sans partitionner (de toutes façons la TC n'est pas partitionnable) et même mettre d'autres trucs en plus.



Mmm on peut faire plusieurs sauvegardes sans partitionner sur un disque standard en connexion filaire aussi non?

Et le Wifi que me fournit la livebox orange fonctionne fort bien pour moi. Les téléchargements sont rapides comme l'éclair, et la connexion ne souffre aucune saute d'humeur, même sur la terrasse.

Non le véritable avantage de la TC, c'est d'être un disque réseau, accessible via wifi par plusieurs ordis simultanément ou indépendamment, PC ou Mac je crois non?

Ca je n'en ai pas besoin, j'ai deux mac (iMac et macbook pro), j'ai trois ou quatre disques dur externes en FW800 sur l'iMac, et j'y accède sans aucune difficulté en Wifi via le macbook. Seule limitation, l'iMac doit être allumé. Mais je ne l'éteins jamais, donc m'en fous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2010)

plo0m a dit:


> Mmm on peut faire plusieurs sauvegardes sans partitionner sur un disque standard en connexion filaire aussi non?



Essaie et tu verras. Si tu ne retrouves pas le contenu d'une de tes sauvegardes, c'est normal : il aura été effacé par l'autre. 



plo0m a dit:


> Et le Wifi que me fournit la livebox orange fonctionne fort bien pour moi. Les téléchargements sont rapides comme l'éclair, et la connexion ne souffre aucune saute d'humeur, même sur la terrasse.
> 
> Non le véritable avantage de la TC, c'est d'être un disque réseau, accessible via wifi par plusieurs ordis simultanément ou indépendamment, PC ou Mac je crois non?
> 
> Ca je n'en ai pas besoin, j'ai deux mac (iMac et macbook pro), j'ai trois ou quatre disques dur externes en FW800 sur l'iMac, et j'y accède sans aucune difficulté en Wifi via le macbook. Seule limitation, l'iMac doit être allumé. Mais je ne l'éteins jamais, donc m'en fous



J'ai une Livebox et ça marche bien en wi-fi une fois que la connexion est établie. Mais avant ça, ce sont de vraies plaies.

Et tu peux très bien désactiver le wi-fi de ta Livebox et utiliser à la place celui de la TC.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Si tu ne retrouves pas le contenu d'une de tes sauvegardes, c'est normal : il aura été effacé par l'autre.


À mon sens, il y a peu de risques que plo0m connaisse cette mésaventure : 
l'application TM d'un Mac est "bridée" pour n'agir qu'à l'intérieur du dossier qu'elle a dédié à ce Mac dans sa partition de sauvegarde 
(je pense aux ennuis qu'on a dès qu'on change de Disque Interne, et à l'impossibilité absolue qu'il y a de pouvoir fusionner deux archives TM).


@ plo0m, par curiosité : veux-tu me dire si la sauvegarde du MB Pro est bien dans une sparsebundle ?


----------



## plo0m (9 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Essaie et tu verras. Si tu ne retrouves pas le contenu d'une de tes sauvegardes, c'est normal : il aura été effacé par l'autre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon et bien je partitionnerai mon dur TM, 1 To pour l'iMac et 1 To pour le MBP. Je ne vois pas trop où est l'effort par rapport à une TC 220 euros plus chère.

Et pourquoi irais-je désactiver un Wifi qui fonctionne parfaitement pour utiliser celui d'un appareil qui me coûterait un oeil pour faire exactement la même chose?

Désolé mais je ne vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de la TC, si le coup de TM sur le disque réseau fonctionne. Je vous dis ça demain, je devrais recevoir le dur. Si cela ne fonctionne pas, alors oui la TC présente un avantage 

---------- Post added at 19h22 ---------- Previous post was at 19h18 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> @ plo0m, par curiosité : veux-tu me dire si la sauvegarde du MB Pro est bien dans une sparsebundle ?


J'ai fait un test avec un dur en USB 1 (glips) connecté à l'iMac, et le MBP connecté via Wifi au dur connecté à l'iMac.

Ca a fonctionné. Et oui, le fichier créé dans la manip est un fichier Sparsebundle 

Mais c'était bien trop lent pour la premiere sauvegarde en WIFI, donc j'ai branché direct en USB sur le MBP.

Quand j'ai tenté de faire une sauvegarde via wifi, ca a marché une fois. Puis quand j'ai retenté une heure plus tard, il m'a dit qu'il manquait d'espace. Le MBP fait 137 Go, le dur fait 250. Il m'a  dit qu'il avait besoin de 168 Go... Je n'ai pas trop compris, tout se passait comme si il ne voyait la sauvegarde initiale?

Bref, demain je reçois le gros dur, je verrai. Même si je dois connecter le MBP au gros dur en FW800 5 min tous les soirs pour que TM fasse sa sauce, je le ferai, ça vaut bien 220 euros, surtout vu la rapidité du Wifi, c'est juste trop lent... Surtout que je manipule beaucoup de PSD, donc les sauvegardes en wifi quotidiennes risquent d'être ridiculement longues...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Août 2010)

Une Capsule, ça se connecte à TM en wifi ou en Ethernet. 

Ton DDE en Airport devrait suivre les mêmes chemins : si tu le connectes en USB ou FW, un Dossier se crée à côté de la sparsebundle pour y démarrer une sauvegarde dédiée au filaire.


----------



## plo0m (9 Août 2010)

Tu veux dire qu'il fait deux sauvegardes, une pour le filaire et une pour le wifi?

Mais pourtant sur tous les forums, j'ai lu des gens qui avaient fait leur premiere sauvegarde en filaire. Ptête qu'ils ont deux sparsebundle et l'ignorent?


----------



## plo0m (10 Août 2010)

Nooooooooooooooon...

J'attends mes disques durs commandés pour demain matin... Le mail de confirmation et le lien chronopost confirment, ils seront bien livrés demain matin, en Haute Normandie. J'habite à Nantes!!! J'ai déménagé il y a 10 mois, leur crotte de site a crotté!!!

J'ai annulé la commande par mail en vertu du délai de rétractation, et repassée aussi sec, mais flute, ça va faire 48h de plus :-(

VDM (de petit bourgeois français :rose: )


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2010)

plo0m a dit:


> Mais pourtant sur tous les forums, j'ai lu des gens qui avaient fait leur premiere sauvegarde en filaire.


Ils ont lancé la première sauvegarde en wifi (pour créer la sparsebundle), l'ont interrompue, et l'ont finie en Ethernet (qui reconnait la sparsebundle).

USB et FW ne passent pas par la sparsebundle, mais par le simple Dossier.


----------



## plo0m (10 Août 2010)

Mmm d'accord, très intéressant, merci!

Le tuto plus haut propose en fait de créer soi-même le sparsebundle à la main, en respectant la nomenclature qu'utilise TM pour créer l'archive en wifi je pense, afin de forcer TM à voir un disque classique comme un disque réseau. A voir si cela fonctionne vraiment, je vous dis ça après-demain, je reçois mes durs demain 

Et donc ensuite je connecterai le MBP et l'iMac par un cable éthernet. En revanche, cela veut dire que je serai contraint pour les sauvegardes quotidiennes de toujours utiliser l'éternet? Jamais le FW? A voir si c'est intéressant, c'est lent l'ethernet non? Je me demande si je ne vais pas simplement faire ma TM par FW une fois par jour, tout bêtement...

*PS: Note intéressante. *J'ai commandé un dur de 500 Go pensant mettre dessus les clones de l'iMac (320 Go) et du MBP (160 Go). Sauf que 500 Go, ça fait 465 réels. Et que 320+160=480...

Donc hier j'ai testé un truc sur un dur dispo: J'ai partitionné le dur pour un clone, avec un espace dispo de 148 Go, et j'ai tenté avec Carbon Copy d'y faire tenir le clone de mon MBP (qui fait 147 Go, puisque 13 Go sont libres). 

Et bien cela fonctionne!

Donc je n'aurai qu'à partitionner le dur de 465 Go en 305 pour l'iMac (qui a toujours 30 à 60 Go de libres) et 160 pour le MBP (donc aucun soucis, même rempli à rabbord). Tout ira très bien tant que l'iMac aura au moins 15 Go de libres au moment du clone.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2010)

Ethernet (Gigabit) et Fire-Wire 800 (mégabits), ça se tient. 


Un MBP de 160 Go doit toujours avoir au moins 16 Go d'espace libre, sous peine de soucis


----------



## plo0m (10 Août 2010)

Je n'y connais pas grand chose comme tu l'auras compris, et j'ai lu sur un forum que le FW800 était bien plus rapide que l'ethernet. C'est faux?

De toutes façons, il faut un disque réseau ou une TC pour avoir accès à l'éthernet? Si je connecte le MBP et l'iMac en ethernet, mais que le dur est connecté à l'iMac en FW800, TM va repérer ça comme du FW, ou comme de l'ethernet à ton avis?

Sinon mon MBP n'a pas redémarré ou ralenti une fois en 110 jours avec à peine 3 à 5 Go de libre en moyenne


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2010)

1 Gigabit = 1000 Mégabits. 
Mais le Fast Ethernet est 10 fois plus lent, et l'Ethernet simple cent fois.

Si le câble Ethernet s'arrête à un Mac, TM passera par le FW pour accéder au DDE, à mon avis. :hein:

Tu joues avec le feu en ne laissant que 3 à 5 Go d'espace libre&#8230;


----------



## darkslide (10 Août 2010)

plo0m a dit:


> ...j'ai lu sur un forum que le FW800 était bien plus rapide que l'ethernet. C'est faux?


 
Comme disait FrançoisG câblé en RJ45 à 1000MBs va être plus vite que FW800 (800MBs) mais bon, ce sont des taux de transferts 'theorique' quand meme...


----------



## plo0m (10 Août 2010)

En gros, pour TM, c'est soit Wifi/Ethernet (qui gèrent le sparsebundle) pour toujours, soit USB/FW (qui ne le gèrent pas) pour toujours? Si tu as fait ton TM en Ethernet/wifi et qu'un jour tu connectes le même dur en FW/USB, il reprend une nouvelle sauvegarde totale? Ca explique le coup qu'il m'a fait: Sauvegarde complete via USB, puis quand j'ai voulu faire les incrémentales par wifi, il semble être reparti pour une sauvegarde totale...

Bon je sens qu'on va oublier le wifi pour TM, je vais faire ça en FW800 et pis c'est tout. En continu pour l'iMac, et à la demande pour le MBP, genre une fois par jour vite fait.

Pour les Go dispo, ça n'a jamais posé de soucis, aucun ralentissement, et encore moins de plantage 

Merci pour les réponses en tous cas


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2010)

plo0m a dit:


> Pour les Go dispo, ça n'a jamais posé de soucis, aucun ralentissement, et encore moins de plantage


À bientôt, alors !


----------



## plo0m (10 Août 2010)

Bah explique?

En pratique je me sers du macbook plusieurs heures par jour, principalement pour du toshop et du lightroom, j'ai l'ai redémarré une fois au cours des 180 derniers jours, parce qu'une clef USB windows avait fait planter le finder, mais sinon aucun soucis...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2010)

L'espace libre, on en a besoin pour la RAM et les swapfiles, 
et puis pour FileVault, iDisk, iCal, BootCamp,
et puis pour Mail (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mail/3.0/fr/9958.html),
graver un CD/DVD (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/8646.html),
utiliser iDVD (http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1583?viewlocale=fr_FR),
mettre à jour ou réinstaller (http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1394?viewlocale=fr_FR),
etc.

On conseille au moins 10% d'espace libre (et même 10 Go sur les petits Disques), et idéalement 20 % (certains défragmentent dès qu'ils atteignent cette limite).

Le jour où ça bloque, tu as intérêt à savoir utiliser le mode Target, 
et à ne pas faire de fausse man&#339;uvre en dégraissant ton Disque.
Et ça arrive toujours un jour où on n'en avait pas besoin&#8230;


----------



## plo0m (10 Août 2010)

Diantre. Pas rassurant.

Bizarre que je n'aie eu aucun soucis, mais bon. Ca m'est arrivé avec 3 Go de libres que toshop bloque et me dise de libérer de l'espace. Avec les fichiers temporaires, j'avais quelques mégas de dispo


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2010)

plo0m a dit:


> Bizarre que je n'aie eu aucun soucis, mais bon.


Peut-être parce que tu n'utilises ton MBP que pour faire de la retouche photo, et avec une seule appli d'ouverte à la fois ?


----------



## plo0m (10 Août 2010)

Ah non non, j'ai une dizaine d'applis ouvertes en permanence:
Safari, Mail, iCompta, iCal, Apercu, iTunes, Movist souvent, Photoshop souvent, Lightroom souvent, sans compter toutes les petites conneries (iStats, Anxiety, Dropbox, etc...)

Et ça tourne du tonnerre.


----------



## plo0m (11 Août 2010)

Quelqu'un qui s'y connait pourrait juste me confirmer ceci siouplait? 



> En gros, pour TM, c'est soit Wifi/Ethernet (qui gèrent le sparsebundle) pour toujours, soit USB/FW (qui ne le gèrent pas) pour toujours? Si tu as fait ton TM en Ethernet/wifi et qu'un jour tu connectes le même dur en FW/USB, il reprend une nouvelle sauvegarde totale? Ca explique le coup qu'il m'a fait: Sauvegarde complete via USB, puis quand j'ai voulu faire les incrémentales par wifi, il semble être reparti pour une sauvegarde totale...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Août 2010)

plo0m a dit:


> Quelqu'un qui s'y connait pourrait juste me confirmer ceci siouplait?


Ben, toi

= tu regardes dans ta partition TM si tu trouves et une sparsebundle, et un Dossier.


----------



## plo0m (11 Août 2010)

Si je pouvais éviter de faire deux sauvegardes totales de 500 Go pour avoir la réponse, ça m'économiserait du temps


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Août 2010)

Tu peux, Saint Thomas ! 

L'item Time Machine _Sauvegarder maintenant_ se transforme en _Interrompre la sauvegarde_ dès qu'une sauvegarde est lancée (on voit ça dans le Dock ou la barre des menus).
Ou tu éteins/débranche le DDE : c'est prévu pour.

Pour faire la première sauvegarde d'une Capsule, on lance la sauvegarde en wifi, 
et dès que des éléments commencent à être copiés (il suffit de regarder l'état d'avancement des opérations dans le menu TM de la barre des menus), 
et donc dès que la sparsebundle a été créée et qu'elle commence à se remplir,
on interrompt la sauvegarde,
pour la reprendre ensuite en Ethernet.

Et tu peux faire la même chose en filaire : interrompre dès que 50 Mo de fichiers ont été copiés, c'est-à-dire le temps que le Dossier soit créé.

Tu n'auras plus qu'à regarder dans ton DDE, 
effacer 50 Mo de sparsebundle ou de Dossier, selon ton choix pour la suite,
et finir la sauvegarde que tu as préférée.


----------



## plo0m (11 Août 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu peux, Saint Thomas !
> 
> L'item Time Machine _Sauvegarder maintenant_ se transforme en _Interrompre la sauvegarde_ dès qu'une sauvegarde est lancée (on voit ça dans le Dock ou la barre des menus).
> Ou tu éteins/débranche le DDE : c'est prévu pour.
> ...


Cool, merci pour cette réponse précise!

J'ai reçu les durs, j'en suis à cloner tout une fois, je débute TM demain, en FW finalement. Le Wifi semble vraiment lent, et je fais énormément de toshop, donc des fichiers de 250Mo... 

Merci en tous cas


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Août 2010)

plo0m a dit:


> je débute TM demain, en FW finalement.


Le FW sera effectivement plus rapide, et plus stable :love:

= passer par la bidouille _TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes_ expose à avoir une sauvegarde instable (un peu moins qu'un Mac plein à ras bord, mais instable quand même  ),
et surtout, à voir s'effacer toute la partition TM le jour où elle sera pleine (au lieu de l'effacement des seuls éléments obsolètes).


----------

